# Craft show disaster



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Honestly, I think competition makes you do your best work. But any business wants to be the only game on the block.

I tried to reach the fair coordinator, but she's not returning my calls or e-mails. 

Oh, well, live, learn...........and get ready for Xmas!


----------



## Luci (Aug 14, 2008)

How much competition did you have?


----------

